# Compiz-Fusion nie działa - brak efektów oraz belek.

## Godhand

Witam,

morduję się z odpaleniem tego Compiza. Korzystam z Radeona 9800Pro (AGP) z ati-drivers-8.455.2-r1

Compiza instalowałem wg. poradnika HOWTO z gentoo-wiki.

Po wydaniu komendy compiz-start, compiz niby się uruchamia

```

AIGLX detected

Using KDE decorator

```

ale nie mam belek okien (pasków tytułowych) jak również żadnych efektów.

Jeśli np. w osobnym Terminalu wpiszę kwin -replace to pojawią się standardowe belki okien (efektów dalej nie ma), a jeśli emerald -replace to dostaję komunikat:

```

emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"

```

mój xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

#AIGLX

Option "AIGLX" "true"

#/AIGLX

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the GLX module

#Load "vbe"

#Load "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"  

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

po komendzie

glxinfo | grep direct mam

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## mbar

Lepsze będą sterowniki otwarte (radeon).

----------

## Godhand

Tzn że mam zunermergeować ati-drivers i w xorgu wszędzie w miejsce "fglrx" wpisać "radeon" ?

----------

## Poe

to znaczy dodać do VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf 'radeon' + zmegorowac sterowniki xowe do ati xf86-video-ati czy jakoś tak. przejrzyj x11-drivers w portage + zmienic xorg.conf na radeon w odp. miejscach. 

poza tym brak dekoracji jest dosc sławny. sprobuj odpalić z opcją --replace.

----------

## c0oba

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Lepsze będą sterowniki otwarte (radeon).

 

Lepsze będą w jaki sposób? Ja osobiście korzystam z fglrxa i compiza z prawie pełnym powodzeniem. Śmiem twierdzić że kostka działa nawet płynniej niż działała na nvidii (tak, zmiana wymuszona). Powodzenia niepełne ponieważ aplikacje openglowe, odświeżają się jakoś dziwnie. Tak jakby okno było odświeżane bardzo leniwie. Tyczy się to zarówno mplayera w opcji ogl, et oraz moich programików.

Co do problemu, jeszcze raz polecę programik fusion-icon.

----------

## Poe

fusion-icon chyba wyleciało ostatnio z portage, tak mi się wydaje.

----------

## c0oba

Faktycznie, ja go mam z xeffects. Do tego w wersji 9999, ale zachowuje się nadspodziewanie stabilnie.

----------

## Godhand

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to znaczy dodać do VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf 'radeon' + zmegorowac sterowniki xowe do ati xf86-video-ati czy jakoś tak. przejrzyj x11-drivers w portage + zmienic xorg.conf na radeon w odp. miejscach. 
> 
> poza tym brak dekoracji jest dosc sławny. sprobuj odpalić z opcją --replace.

 

jeśli wystartuję poleceniem

compiz-start --replace

efekt jest taki sam jak opisałem w poście pierwszym.  :Sad: 

wertując fora itp znalazłem takie polecenie:

```
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

```

i efekty pojawiły się natomiast obramowań nadal nie ma za to mamy taki komunikat:

```

$ emerald --replace &ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

```

nie wiem czy tak ma być ale ten plik (libGL.so) istnieje ale jest pusty.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to znaczy dodać do VIDEO_CARDS w make.conf 'radeon' + zmegorowac sterowniki xowe do ati xf86-video-ati czy jakoś tak. przejrzyj x11-drivers w portage + zmienic xorg.conf na radeon w odp. miejscach. 

 

Gdy to zrobiłem, po zrestartowaniu KDE, mam do wyboru tylko rozdzielczości 640x480 lub 800x600 więc powróciłem na_razie do fglrx (na których mam 1280x1024).

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mbar

bo pewnie o kernelu zapomniałeś.

----------

## Godhand

a co tam mam zaznaczyć czego pewnie teraz nie mam?   :Embarassed: 

----------

